# The best way to make this work?



## Janine (Feb 13, 2006)

I received a betta as a gift recently. I was(am) a bit unprepared for him, but I have kept and researched bettas before, as well as guppies and goldfish, so I know the basics.

Right now I have a 1 gallon bowl for him (big improvement from the 1/2 cup he was in at the store). I know everyone here says 10+ gallons with heaters and filters, but that's the best I can do for him right now. When I move (in may) he'll be getting my big tank, etc. 

What's the best way to make this set up work for him? I can get whatever kind of live plants that are best, along with food, etc. I don't think he'll be needing a heater, my apartment is always wicked hot (80 F). 

I don't know much about pH levels, testing the water and that stuff. What should I buy, and what should I be aiming for?

I'd really appreciate any help to make cedric happy and keep him healthy. 
Thanks.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im not a big betta person and dont now a whole lot about them. I do know that they dont require heaters and prefer the cooler room temp water. My mom has had one for years in a 5 gal tank and hes happy as he can be with fake plants, betta bits and no heat.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

from what i read betta like it 78 degress. so a heater is required, but since your house stays hot it is fine.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I would worry about an arieator more than a filter, I don't know if you can filter a 1 gallon bowl.

Anyway, when you do waterchanges stir up the rocks and take a cup of water out.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sure you can filter a bowl. Air driven box or sponge filter. I use them all the time. They do a great job.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

BTW, bettas are very hardy fish, don't worry about pH unless its way off the scale less than 6.0 or more than 8.0. I also wouldn't worry about a heater/filter, bettas like it to be warm, but they don't "need" it to be warm. A filter would be much appriciated, but if you can't get one, I'd just change the water every week or biweekly.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

get a heater for a small tank, 2-10 is a good size tank and they love 78-82 water temps. Filter is ok if you like and also do either weekly or Bi-weekly water changes.
good luck


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I would caution you about the heater in such a small tank...as it can overheat the tiny tank. Plus, bettas can _survive _in cooler temps, but since your house is at a good warm temp he should be fine! And the filter, why not get an air stone? A filter is good but not if it's too powerful..bettas dont tend to like strong currents. And for pH they are very hardy fish...so he should be good.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah but if her house is around 80 degrees there is no need for a heater


----------



## Janine (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

I thought I was going to (and still kind of waiting to) get raked over the coals for not having a big tank for him yet.

Your advice will help me make cedric a happy guy. I might look into one of those critter carrier set ups next time I'm out - I'll be able to get that a lot sooner than all my aquarium stuff from home!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

If your house is 80 degrees you probably don't need a heater, (I know, it's already been stated). If you think you need one and you have a petsmart around you check out petsmart.com. Print out whatever you want and take it into the store. If they have the same item you can get the petsmart item at the online price (which usually saves lots of $)


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

betta can do well if the temp is keep over 72 degrees. btw, one gallon bowl with no filter mean change water twice a week at least. more is better(not 5 times a day though). even with filter, i would not recommand change water less than once per week. filter do filter out the waste of the fish, but keep in mind that the waste is still physically in water.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Janine said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I thought I was going to (and still kind of waiting to) get raked over the coals for not having a big tank for him yet.


Bettas do well in small tanks/ bowls/ jars. A larger tank would be beneficial, mainly because the increased water volume will provide more stability. Your 1G, unfiltered bowl is big enough for a betta, but will require more frequent water changes and cleaning than a 5-10G filtered tank would require.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

bettas from my experience do no like cool water 78-82 is perfect for them to thrive in. I came in this morning and flipper had made a big ol bubble nest,mind you I changed his tank yester day and the temp is at 78 and he is a happy camper. he lives ina 2.5 gal tank with a heater. it adjusts tot eh temp shuts of and if it drops it goes back on.


----------

